# Gum stuck in my mat



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I didn't notice that I had trodden in some sort of green almost translucent looking sticky gum or sweet, that stuck to the heal of my shoe.

It's pealed off the shoe OK :roll: but it's ground into my mat below the pedals :evil:

What's the best 'solution' ( :lol: ) to this problem :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Freeze it...ice cubes in a bag, leave it on top of the gum, when hard "fold" the mat and see if it can be pulled off. You get the idea :wink:

Dave


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Freeze it...ice cubes in a bag, leave it on top of the gum, when hard "fold" the mat and see if it can be pulled off. You get the idea :wink:
> 
> Dave


another great trick to remember

what happens if on say cloth seats


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Freeze it...ice cubes in a bag, leave it on top of the gum, when hard "fold" the mat and see if it can be pulled off. You get the idea :wink:
> 
> Dave


Thanks .... off to buy frozen peas


----------

